# Ick!



## CollegeFishy (Nov 2, 2005)

My last fish had ick/ich (actually the one came from the store with it, gave it to my other fish, and then all of them died.) I have my current fish and tank on Rid-Ich+, but I was wondering if I need to buy a new charcoal filter too, or if when the filter takes the medicine out of the water all of the ick will get killed. This is kind of a dumb question, but I really want to know soon so my new fish won't die too.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You have to take the carbon out of the system when using medicine or it will ruin the medicine. If you have carbon that's already contaminated, throw it out and replace it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Exactly what Oldsalt said. And FYI there are no dumb questions :-D


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> Exactly what Oldsalt said. And FYI there are no dumb questions


I agree! That's how we all learn, by asking!

Ya, the reason to pitch the old carbon is that it will be contaimanted with the ich so you would want to use a fresh one. After a while carbon doesn't work as good so if you use another it will take the meds right out. I actually don't use any carbonin my tanks.

How is the ick now, is it getting better? If you medicate right away it's no biggie and easier to cure.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

rasie the temp to 89 degrees and the ick parasites will die


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

86 is sufficient to kill ich.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Before you raise the temp though you should make sure your fish can handle that high of temps. Also remember to do so slowly!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

94 is what kills ich.
86 just makes it grow faster.


----------

